# Model T



## 16ga (Aug 31, 2012)

I know I promised you guys some pictures. I've just been falling behind with things lately. Here's a Model T car I finished earlier this month. 
[attachment=9870]

Old plans from a book. Some of you have probably seen them before but its made from 3/4 poplar and left unfinished.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

That's really cool.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 31, 2012)

Love it!! Great job


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice Job ! 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2012)

That's really cool. Now all you need to do is paint is black.


----------



## 16ga (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how I missed this, but I'm glad I caught up with it now. Fantastic work. I love it.


----------



## 16ga (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Kenbo.
Some time early next year I hope to make some more toys so I'll post more then.


----------



## scrimman (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool! Looking forward to seeing some of your other work.


----------

